# hâlinden anlamak



## airelibre

This appears twice in the song Gel, by Mabel Matiz:
Gel, anla dikenimden

Gel, anla halimden

So my first question is what does it mean? Understand? Pull out?
Secondly, why is -den on the two nouns? Is it required for this verb, or does it give it a different meaning?
Third and finally, is the normal word order when speaking "halimden anla" and "dikenimden anla"?


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh! Harika bir şarkı !!!

Well... litteral meanings would be:

Gel, anla dikenimden = Come and understand (something) from my spine
Gel, anla hâlimden = Come and understand (something) from my state (of mind)


And then regarding the coming sentences : Güllerim uyansın bahçelerimde

Gel, anla dikenimden
Güllerim uyansın bahçelerimde
Gel, anla hâlimden
Güllerim uyansın bahçelerimde

Means finally:
Come and feel the spines of my love ( 'spine' in figurative meaning : the pains that your love is making to me)
and therefore, my flowers in my garden would blossom !

Come and feel my state of mind (again because of your love...)
and therefore my flowers in my garden would blossom !

And at last, all of it means:

If you come to me, and understand my feelings, from my pains and state of mind due to your love, and see how much I am suffering from your love,
my life will blossom !


----------



## TekYelken

airelibre said:


> This appears twice in the song Gel, by Mabel Matiz:
> 
> Gel, anla dikenimden
> 
> Gel, anla halimden
> 
> .... what does it mean? Understand? Pull out?



The first line is not very common, probably the first and last time it's ever been used (just to give you the idea, so don't think too much of it and don't use it yourself ).

It comes from the proverb

"_*Gülü seven dikenine katlanır*_" --> "_*Roses come with thorns*_" (if you like a rose, you put up with the thorns.

So, the line implies this : "_*try to see (understand) my negative sides*_"

The second line goes on to add: " *try to see my plight*"

I hope this helps.


----------



## airelibre

TekYelken said:


> "_*Gülü seven dikenine katlanır*_" --> "_*Roses come with thorns*_"


I really don't get how that means that, it is probably old Turkish, but then again I'm only a beginner.

Anyway, thank you very much to both of you


----------



## shafaq

airelibre said:


> I really don't get how that means that, it is probably old Turkish, but then again I'm only a beginner.


Gülü seven dikenine katlanır= "Who loves" / "a lover of " a rose, (with no doubt) should tolerate its thorn.


----------



## airelibre

shafaq said:


> Gülü seven dikenine katlanır= "Who loves" / "a lover of " a rose, (with no doubt) should tolerate its thorn.


Thank you, I just don't understand why it is gülü seven. I would have thought that a lover of a rose or a rose-lover would be gül seveni or gülün seveni. Can you explain?


----------



## Rallino

Verb-en = (that) who X-es.
Seven = (that) who loves
Gülü seven = (that) who loves the rose

If that's the object of another sentence, it could be "seveni":

Gülü seveni görüyor musun? - Do you see the one who loves the rose?


----------



## airelibre

Rallino said:


> Verb-en = (that) who X-es.
> Seven = (that) who loves
> Gülü seven = (that) who loves the rose
> 
> If that's the object of another sentence, it could be "seveni":
> 
> Gülü seveni görüyor musun? - Do you see the one who loves the rose?


Oh I see, thank you.


----------

